# Walleye on pig?



## outdoot-passion (Jan 8, 2009)

I was pike fishing when I hooked this nice walleye...has anyone else ever caught a walleye one a pig?


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

I've caught big Walleye on a number of unusual baits. Everytime this happened I was dragging big spoons or stick baits for big pike. I even caught a 10# Freshwater Drum on a big spoon.


----------



## Tylor Johnson (Mar 27, 2009)

One of my friends was pitching a jig and pig when he caught a 26" waleye!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I have heard that muskie fisherman tend to catch very large bass on them big lures.


----------



## Tylor Johnson (Mar 27, 2009)

I caught a 21" largemouth on a 10" Northland Inline Bucktail Spinner! :lol:


----------



## Bomber-One (Feb 20, 2009)

I have been in the boat when my fishing partner caught a 27" walleye on a Grandma lure. It's not all that uncommon to hear of walleyes being caught while musky fishing. Many people in my area have started ripping jigs in the cabbage the last few years and finding monster walleyes hiding there mid-late summer. We regulalry catch bass while musky fishing, usually on jerk baits. Many times the bait is longer than the fish-probably due the jerk baits dying action. Any fish is a bonus on a slow musky day. That walleye of yours would make anybody's day. NICE FISH


----------



## zordfish (Mar 4, 2009)

Nice. That fish looks so ******


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

I caught a 5 and 6 lb walleye trolling a rapala super shad.


----------



## Mike Walleye (Apr 4, 2009)

It's all about timing and location. If the walleyes are there while you are fishing with monster lure, you will get success. Nice quality walleye picture by the way!

Mike


----------

